# JJ Barea



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

hey i just want to know if you people thing he is a good player i just read that hes contract have been guaranted for the year.

you thing that he can produce at the nba level for your team and if he can be part of the team or any other team next year?

or he is just a practice player for you squad just to make your team better practicing vs him aka tryng to stop tony parker or any other fast pg?


whith who you compared his game?

thanks!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

He's a shorty with a great energy and speed and should develop into a good defender. Once he establishes his shooting for quick j's, he could be a Boykins.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think he will ever get a real opportunity to shine in Dallas, his game doesn't really fit in (right now) and he needs a lot of playing time to mature as a point guard.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I know he can jump. I was at the Hornets game and watched him do a 360 dunk during warmups.

...Then Dirk tried and showed off his awesome 3 inch vertical.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> I know he can jump. I was at the Hornets game and watched him do a 360 dunk during warmups.
> 
> ...Then Dirk tried and showed off his awesome 3 inch vertical.



ohh cool i dint know that he can dunk. if some one here can tell me how he is doing and news fo him whe you know something cool 


i will thanks you so much i am from Puerto Rico and i dont get to know to much about him around here


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I know he can jump. I was at the Hornets game and watched him do a 360 dunk during warmups.
> 
> ...*Then Dirk tried and showed off his awesome 3 inch vertical.*


HEY! That's one inch more than Yao!

LOL....


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

today he was send to the D-league
and he put a show scoring 21 points, with 8 asist, 4 reb, 2 stl, 9/16 fg, 2/3 3fg, 4 to but his team loss


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... his stats really look like boykins'!


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

JJ Barea stats of yseterdays game:
min fg 3fg ft ofr r ast to st fl bl pnt
Jose Juan Barea 27:50 8-17 3-4 3-5 2 2 4 7 2 0 2 0 22 
another big game he score all of his points in ths second half asn disi 6 asist in the second half to his team were losing by 22 at the half and lose by only two


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He'll be nice trade bait :whoknows:


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

JJ Barea todays game:

MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
Jose Juan Barea 43:37 9-19 3-8 3-5 0 5 5 9 0 2 4 0 24


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wow, he's playing great.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Deathrow said:


> JJ Barea todays game:
> 
> MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS
> Jose Juan Barea 43:37 9-19 3-8 3-5 0 5 5 9 0 2 4 0 24


He didn't have any blocked shots?

That's one category he needs to work on!

:lol:


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

finally more news of barea in a Puerto Rico news paper!
here is the info the problem is that is in spanish and i dont know about a traslator a can traslate somo things but i think i could not doit perfect


Barea encontró un 'padrino' en Nowitzki 
PRIMERA HORA > ACCION DEPORTIVA 
lunes, 22 de enero de 2007

Raúl Álzaga Sánchez-Bretón PRIMERA HORA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Previo a ser asignado a los Flyers de Forth Worth de la Liga de Desarrollo de la NBA (NBDL) por las próximas dos semanas, el delantero estelar de los Mavericks de Dallas, Dirk Nowitzki, le dijo al armador boricua José Juan Barea que "tenía que ir allá abajo y promediar un doble-doble".

Tras cumplir su primera semana en la NBDL, Barea está cerca de complacer a Nowitzki al promediar 22.3 puntos, 8 asistencias y 4.3 rebotes en sus primeros tres juegos. 

Barea viene de anotar 22 puntos, con siete asistencias y cuatro rebotes en la derrota 113-111 el viernes ante los Wizards de Dakota en partido que su equipo se sobrepuso a una desventaja de 19 puntos en la primera mitad. No obstante, se desquitó el sábado al anotar 24 puntos y nueve asistencias en el triunfo 103-96 en Dakota.

Tal parece que su internado con los Mavericks le ha venido a las mil maravillas. Aunque apenas jugaba en partidos oficiales con Dallas, Barea fungía mayormente como jugador clave en las prácticas en las que su mayor responsabilidad era estudiar videos de jugadores contrarios como Jason Kidd o Steve Nash para imitar su estilo de juego ante los guards regulares de Dallas.

"El feedback que he tenido es que están contentos conmigo porque alimento a los jugadores con asistencias y por mi fogosidad, mientras que al dirigente (Avery Johnson) le agrada el hecho de que me aprendo rápido los patrones ofensivos y puedo ejecutarlos en las prácticas", dijo Barea en entrevista telefónica con PRIMERA HORA la semana pasada. 

Además del técnico de Dallas, Avery Johnson, uno de los principales fanáticos de Barea en la plantilla de los Mavericks es Nowitzki, según indicó Jaime Barea, padre de José Juan. 

"Ha hecho gran amistad con Nowitzki. Hace unas semanas atrás Nowitzki le regaló $500 del sobre de dietas que el equipo le da a cada jugador y le dijo a José Juan: 'Toma esto, novato, que te lo has ganado'", relató el mayor de los Barea.

El base mayagüezano agregó que Nowitzki ha sido como un padrino para él en su año de novato.

"Cuando estamos jugando en la carretera siempre me lleva a comer, y a él le gusta comer bueno. Casi siempre nos vamos a comer, un buen steak. También me aconseja y me dice que sea paciente, que toma como tres años poderse adaptar bien a la liga", agregó Barea.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

the news is about barea and nowitki say that nowitky have take barea under his belt that he is his gosfather, that he was the one who say to barea that he better average a doble doble in the d-league also say that bare is studing tape of nash kidd and parker so he in the practice plays as them some dallas defense can improve, also there say that nowitky give barea last week money of his diet for the great work he is doing in practice and that when they are on a road tripo he always go to eat with nowitky ant they nowitky is great for the food and know the better places and always there eat the best steaks ahh also nowitky always tell bare to be patient that in the NBA take like 3 years to get adapted. i think thats all!


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
Jose Juan Barea 40:08 6-16 2-6 3-3 1 5 6 10 1 2 3 0 17 
yesterday game a win vs idoaho ho have a 12 game wining streak


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

10-3 AST-TO is not bad at all.... with 2 steals too.

Let's see...

Boykins' season AST-TO ratio is 4.6-1.9, 0.8 SPG, and 16.1 PPG.

I wonder if Barea will be able to do the same against a regular NBA defense. As deep as Dallas' bench, Barea may have a long wait before he gets to prove himself.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

tonight game :

PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
Jose Juan Barea 43:25 18-24 4-7 3-3 1 5 6 4 3 1 5 0 43 

Pops Mensah-Bonsu 24:38 3-10 0-0 5-7 0 1 1 0 5 0 1 0 11


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Whoa! 43 points!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He got serious game ... but If he dominates like that in the D-League, it doesn't make sense to let him ball there. :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> He got serious game ... but If he dominates like that in the D-League, it doesn't make sense to let him ball there. :whoknows:


As soon as he can AVERAGE 40 points in D-League, I am sure AJ will call him back up. LOL...

Remember Pavel? LOL... he churned out double-doubles in D-League but ended up getting waived.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

Photo Galleries in Sports

Idaho overcomes Fort Worth guard's 43-point night
By Chris Langrill - Idaho statesman
Edition Date: 01/26/07


Jose Barea scored 43 points for the Fort Worth Flyers on Thursday night, more than any other player in the NBA Development League has scored this season. 
But his efforts were wasted as the Idaho Stampede defeated the Flyers 116-108 at Qwest Arena.

The Stampede, who had their 11-game win streak snapped by Fort Worth (14-7) on Wednesday, improved to 17-8. Idaho is in first place in the Western Division, one game ahead of the Colorado 14ers. Idaho returns to Qwest Arena on Wednesday, when it hosts the Austin Toros.

Barea, the Flyers' 6-foot offensive dynamo out of Northeastern, scored 17 of his points in the second quarter. He made shots from all over the floor, and punctuated his first-half performance of 26 points with a 3-pointer that just beat the buzzer. 

"We tried every possible way to defend the high-screen roll tonight," Stampede coach Bryan Gates said. "None of them worked. … I don't know what else we could have done. We tried everything we could with him."

Barea's heroics earned him an unlikely fan. 

"My best friend is in from Washington," Gates said. "I just asked him if he was ready to go, and he said, ‘Hold on, I have to get Jose's autograph.' "

The Stampede (17-8) countered Barea's scoring with five players in double figures. They were led by Ronell Taylor, who scored a season-high 32 points in front of an announced crowd of 1,837.

The game served as a perfect showcase for the relationship between the NBA and the D-League. Four players under NBA contracts were on the floor: The Mavericks' Pops Mensah-Bonsu and Barea were playing for the Flyers. The Utah Jazz's C.J. Miles and the Seattle Sonics' Mouhamed Sene were wearing Stampede uniforms. Also, former Oregon star Luke Jackson started for Idaho after playing out a 10-day contract with the Los Angeles Clippers.

Each one of the NBA players contributed in their own way: 

• Mensah-Bonsu mixed it up inside with Idaho's big men and finished with 11 points, but just one rebound. 

• Miles, who the Jazz drafted in 2005 as an 18-year-old out of Dallas' Skyline High, made some tough drives to the basket and converted three three-point plays. He finished with 18 points and five rebounds. 

• Sene had 11 rebounds in 18 minutes, and showed off his athleticism and shot-blocking skills. 

But none of those players made the kind of contribution that Barea made. Barea finished 4-of-7 from 3-point range and 18-of-24 from the field. 

The Flyers took the lead at 103-102 with a little more than 2 minutes left, but Idaho was able to take control after that. The Stampede outscored the Flyers 14-5 in crunch time.

"We got all the stops at the end," said Peter John Ramos, Idaho's 7-3 center. "That's how we won the game."

Ramos finished with 19 points and 11 rebounds.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

Barea led the Flyers with 25 points, 11 assists and added six rebounds. Mensah-Bonsu had 22 points, 18 rebounds, four blocks and two steals. From the bench, Santee finished with 21 points and three rebounds. 

Moncrief praised Barea for his performance and that two turnovers to 11 assists says a lot about the quality of the player. He also said the team embraces players assigned from NBA teams. 

“That’s what you want out of a point guard,” Moncrief said. “He makes good decisions, and he knows how to control the tempo, runs the screen and roll extremely well and pushes the ball up the court. He makes us a better team.”


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

Todays game:

REBOUNDS 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
Jose Juan Barea 33:40 16-23 2-4 7-7 2 4 6 5 5 0 3 0 41 
Pops Mensah-Bonsu 34:59 5-10 0-0 6-16 8 8 16 1 5 0 2 2 16 


and they win again, forth worth is first now in their conference this after barea arrive also they are playing with out jeremy richardson signed by the hawks for a 10 day contract and kelena akubuike signed by the warriors


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

A second 40 point game?

Not bad! Not bad at all....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That's insane, even in the D-League.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Pops 6-16 on free throws.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

D-League Performer of the Week: January 29, 2007

Jose Barea, Fort Worth Flyers



Jose Barea, Fort Worth Flyers.
David Sherman/NBAE/Getty Images 

Jose Barea of the Forth Worth Flyers is the D-League Performer of the Week for January 29, 2007.

Barea topped 40 points in two different games last week while leading the Flyers to a 3-1 record. Barea turned in the top scoring performance of the D-League season so far with 43 points on 18-of-24 shooting in a loss to Idaho on Thursday night. The Mavericks assignee reached 40 points for the second time with 41 on 16-of-23 shooting in Sunday's win over the Dakota Wizards. Barea recorded double-doubles in his other two games last week, scoring 17 points with 10 assists on Wednesday in a win over Idaho, and 25 points with 11 assists in Saturday's win over Dakota.

Barea's averages for the week are 31.5 points, 7.5 assists and 6.0 rebounds in four games. He shot .549 (45-of-82) from the field.

A rookie guard from Northeastern, Barea is the first NBA-assigned player to be named D-League Performer of the Week. Since being assigned to Fort Worth by the Dallas Mavericks on January 17th, he has averaged 27.6 points, 7.7 assists, and 5.3 rebounds in seven games.

Honorable Mention:
Alan Anderson, Tulsa
Will Conroy, Tulsa
Sean Banks, Los Angeles
Pops Mensah-Bonsu, Fort Worth

Performer of the Week Archive


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pops made Honorable Mention?

Great week for Barea!!


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

One more game in Fort Worth and then Jose Juan Barea is returning to the NBA.

That's the word from Dallas Mavericks Coach Avery Johnson, who on Tuesday night spoke to reporter Gabriel Cabarrouy of Al Día newspaper in Texas.

Johnson said he has been impressed with the performances turned in by Barea in the seven games he has played in the NBA's Development League. 

On Monday, Barea was named the NBDL's Player of the Week after leading the Fort Worth Flyers to a 3-1 record. In those four games, he averaged 31.5 points, 7.5 assists and 6 rebounds. He shot .549 (45 of 82) from the field. 

Since being assigned to Fort Worth on Jan. 17, the former Miami Christian High point guard has averaged 27.6 points, 7.7 assists and 5.3 rebounds. If he had enough games to qualify, he would be No. 1 in the league in scoring and No. 3 in assists. 

He also has the No. 1 (43 points) and No. 3 (41 points) scoring efforts in the entire league this season.

"When we sent him down, we wanted him to stand out," Johnson told Cabarrouy. "But we didn't know he was going to have two games of over 40 points."

Barea's final game in the D League will be Wednesday night, when Fort Worth hosts Bakersfield.

On Thursday, Barea will report to the Mavs, and rookie guard Maurice Ager will take his place in Fort Worth. Ager, a 6-5 shooting guard and a first-round pick out of Michigan State, averaged just 14.2 points in his previous stint with Fort Worth.

In other words, the undrafted kid (Barea) has outplayed the first-rounder (Ager).

Johnson said Barea did everything he needed to do in Fort Worth.

“When you get sent down, you need to go out and make a name for yourself," said Johnson, who had a long career as a point guard in the NBA after being undrafted. "I have been in that type of situation when I was a player."

Barea has received loads of support from his Mavs teammates.

“We had a long talk before he went down to the D League," Mavs swingman Greg Buckner said. “He has been playing great, and we are real proud of him. He is a player with a lot of ability and a lot of potential in this league.

"He went down there and proved that he belongs in the NBA."


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

40-something man: J.J. Barea's time in Fort Worth with the Flyers is about to end. He'll be recalled to the Mavericks on Thursday, Johnson said. 

Barea passed his test in the developmental league with flying colors, at least until further evidence, Johnson said. Barea had two 40-plus-point games in the last week. 

"JJ has a lot of pressure on him down there," Johnson said. "We wanted him to go down there and stand out. I didn't know he was going to have two games with 40. 

"But, hey, when you go to a situation like that, you got to make a name for yourself. I've been in situations, like the summer league at Los Angeles, and I knew I just couldn't be average. You got to stand out." 

Johnson said his video crew is compiling a DVD of Barea's Fort Worth games, and Johnson wants to see if the rookie point guard was doing anything besides scoring. 

Moe Ager will return to Fort Worth when Barea returns, Johnson said.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Deathrow said:


> In other words, the undrafted kid (Barea) has outplayed the first-rounder (Ager).


To think I would have picked Ebi over him.... Yeah, I am a real good judge of talent.









BTW, do you happen to have links to these articles? For future reference, we would definitely appreciate a link to the original article as well.... not that we don't trust the source. It's more legality issues over the internet.

Keep them coming!


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

www.hoop-rap.com this site have a lot of info of barea in the barea tracking and alos another Puerto Rican player that is going to be very good Guillermo Diaz he was drafted by the clippers
www.hoopshype.com in the rumors section


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

www.hoopsworld.com

JJ Barea wasn't supposed to earn a roster spot this season. The Mavericks had an agreement with his agent that they would let him play overseas for one more season and then bring him to the NBA next year. Unfortunately, his preseason play through a wrench in that plan. Avery Johnson just couldn't let him go after watching him play at a very high level through training camp and preseason, but lacking a spot on the active roster he did send him down to the Ft. Worth Flyers to get some playing time in.

JJ's making the most of that opportunity, too.

He scored 41 points on Sunday to help the Flyers beat the Dakota Wizards and take over first place in the NBDL's Eastern Division. What's even more impressive is that it was Barea's second 40+ point game of the week. He dropped 43 points in a loss to Idaho on Thursday night, a game in which he connected on a stunning 18-of-24 field goal attempts.

"JJ has a lot of pressure on him down there," said Mavericks head coach Avery Johnson. "AJ (Anthony Johnson) and (Greg) Buckner and his coaches have given him strict instructions on what we wanted him to do. We wanted him to go down there and stand out - I didn't know he was going to have two games with 40. But hey, when you go down in a situation like that you've gotta make a name for yourself."

JJ is certainly making a name for himself, and not just by going for forty twice in a week. He was also recognized by the NBDL, earning Performer of the Week honors for last week. For the week JJ averaged 31.5 points, 7.5 assists and 6.0 rebounds in four games, while shooting .549 (45-of-82) from the field. Since being assigned to the NBDL JJ is averaging 27.6 points, 7.7 assists, and 5.3 rebounds in seven games.

"I've been in situations when I first came out in summer league, especially in Los Angeles I knew I couldn't just be average," says Avery. "You've gotta stand out. That's what I want to see - what he's doing. They're piling up all the video for me, I'm going to watch those on Thursday, and I'm just curious to see if he played any defense or if he just played on one end. When he gets back here on Thursday, I will hopefully have had a chance to watch all of his games before practice."

Meanwhile Pops Mensah-Bonsu is still doing time with the Flyers as he tries to work his way into a Mavericks roster spot. Pops has played in 17 games for Ft. Worth, averaging 14.8 points, 11.5 rebounds, and 1.29 blocks per game. Why isn't Pops getting any love from the Mavs?

"It's just a coaches' decision," says Avery. "It's what I need in practice. I'm pretty heavy right now at the power forward and center positions and Pops is kind of like a four or five. When JJ comes back we're probably going to send Mo Ager, so it's basically exchanging guards. It gives Pops a chance to play more and we think he pretty much needs to play. We may get him back at some point, but we just think he needs playing time."

Pops' 14.8 points per game in the NBDL may not make him NBA-ready, but they did earn him Honorable Mention in the voting for Performer of the Week in the NBDL last week. Like last season, the Flyers are serving the Mavericks well. Fortunately the Mavs haven't had to rely on their NBDL personnel as much as they did last season, but should they lose Anthony Johnson, Jet Terry, or Devin Harris to an injury, it looks like JJ Barea is ready to bring his game to the pro hardwoods.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Deathrow said:


> www.hoop-rap.com this site have a lot of info of barea in the barea tracking and alos another Puerto Rican player that is going to be very good Guillermo Diaz he was drafted by the clippers
> www.hoopshype.com in the rumors section


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Thanks buddy!


no problem!


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/16595593.htm

Barea's swan song good for FlyersBy ANGEL H. VERDEJO
Star-Telegram Staff Writer
At least for now, Jose Barea has played his last game for the Fort Worth Flyers.

It's the way of the NBA Development League, where players at the end of NBA benches come down to their affiliates and not only get those minutes, but in most cases excel in their opportunities.

Barea, who has two of the largest scoring games in the D-League this season, left a lasting impression in leading the Flyers (17-7) past the Bakersfield Jam (7-18) in a 124-116 win Wednesday at the Fort Worth Convention Center.

Barea rejoins the Dallas Mavericks today, while fellow rookie Maurice Ager joins Fort Worth in his second D-League stint. The first-round pick averaged 14.2 points and 3.6 rebounds in five games in December with the Flyers.

Fort Worth could also have Jeremy Richardson back, as his 10-day contract with the Atlanta Hawks is up next week, but he hasn't seen any playing time.

"It was perfect," said Barea, who scored a team-high 25 points. "I played a lot and the coaches were good."

Said Flyers coach Sidney Moncrief: "He helped our ballclub. He helped himself getting some time in and playing against good competition."

An undrafted rookie, Barea finished two assists short of a double-double. He made 8 of 17 shots, including a 3-pointer just before halftime and another from nearly half court to end the third quarter.

In eight games, Barea averaged 27.3 points and 7.8 assists, including two games of 40-plus points. His 43 points in a losing effort against Idaho were the most scored in the D-League this season.

Deji Akindele had 24 points and 13 points off the bench for the Flyers.

Bakersfield's Gerry McNamara led all players with 35 points, while Patrick O'Bryant had 18 and 14 rebounds.

Moncrief to coach East

With Fort Worth's victory Wednesday, Sidney Moncrief will coach the Eastern Division in the D-League's first All-Star Game on Feb. 17. Assistant coach Paul Mokeski joins Moncrief on the bench, while the rest of the coaching and training staffs will be announced today. The Eastern and Western division teams will be announced Tuesday.

The game will be played one day before the NBA's All-Star Game, at Las Vegas' Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino, and will be shown on NBA TV.

ONLINE: fwflyers.com

FLYERS 124, BAKERSFIELD 116


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

from hoop-rap:

Q And A With Barea

Feb 2, 2007





By: Walter Villa





BAREA HAS SOME GREAT STORIES FROM HIS ROOKIE YEAR.





TERRY CHALLENGED BAREA 1 ON 1.



While in Fort Worth last week to cover Jose Juan Barea playing in the NBA's Development League, I got a chance to speak at length to the former Miami Christian High point guard.

Here are some of the highlights of those conversations with the Dallas Mavericks rookie:

YOU WERE A STATE CHAMPION IN HIGH SCHOOL AND PROBABLY THE SECOND-GREATEST PLAYER IN THE HISTORY OF NORTHEASTERN UNIVERSITY. YET YOU SEEM TO HAVE TAKEN YOUR GAME TO ANOTHER LEVEL THIS SEASON AS A PRO. HOW DO YOU EXPLAIN THAT?

"Brad Davis (the Mavs' player-development coach) has really helped me with my shooting. He was a great shooter when he played, and he has spent a lot of time working with me."


WHO DO YOU HANG OUT WITH ON THE MAVS?

"All the guys on the team are cool. I hang out with Greg Buckner a lot. I go to dinner with Dirk Nowitzki and Austin Croshere after games."


WHO PICKS UP THE CHECK?

"Dirk. He can afford it!"


MARK CUBAN IS ONE OF THE MOST OUTSPOKEN OWNERS IN THE LEAGUE. WHAT IS HE LIKE?

"He is a very smart guy. I tease him about how bad he dresses sometimes, but he's cool. He treats the players great, which is important. And he loves to yell at the refs."


DO YOU HAVE ANY MARK CUBAN STORIES?

"Well, there was one time that I dunked in practice. Some of the guys saw me do it and bet me that I couldn't do it again. So I did. Finally, Cuban saw me do it, and he thought I should enter the dunk contest at the NBA All-Star Game. He said that a small guy like me would be the fan favorite. But that's Mark - he's always thinking of the angles."

DID YOU TAKE HIM SERIOUSLY ABOUT ENTERING THE DUNK CONTEST?

"No."


BEING IN THE NBA MUST BE A DREAM COME TRUE FOR YOU. HAVE THERE BEEN ANY MOMENTS THIS SEASON WHERE YOU COULDN'T BELIEVE YOU WERE ON THE COURT WITH SUPERSTARS YOU GREW UP WATCHING?

"Sure. We were in Denver, and the high altitude there is tough on the visiting teams. Because of that and how (backup point guard) Anthony Johnson was playing that night, I thought I might get a chance to go in. So I started tying my shoelaces tighter.

"Then I hear (Mavs Coach Avery Johnson) yell, "JJ!" So I run in and they put me to guard Earl Boykins, who was on fire. He had made four in a row before I got in the game, and he made another on me, even though I put my hand right on his as he released.

"The next time down, I got picked, and I ended up guarding Allen Iverson. So he starts doing that (Barea imitates Iverson doing a shoulder roll as he prepares to take his man off the dribble.)

"So I'm thinking, please don't do this to me! Lucky for me, he didn't shoot - he passed off."


YOU MENTIONED AVERY JOHNSON. HE PLAYED YOUR SAME POSITION IN THE NBA FOR OVER A DECADE. WHAT IS IT LIKE TO PLAY FOR HIM?

"He's a great coach. He really gets involved. One time he was mad that when we fouled, our opponents still finished and made the shot. So the next day at practice, he demonstrated how to give a hard foul by blasting a couple of players. 

"Another time, after practice, he called to me. "Hey JJ, shooting drill." So he and I played a shooting game of mid-range jumpers. He still has a very consistent shot."

WHO WON?

"We split 2-2."


HAVE YOU GOTTEN IN COMPETITIONS WITH MAVS PLAYERS?

"I'm always looking for a challenge. One time, (point guard) Jason Terry had a terrible game. Instead of going home after the game, he asked me to go to the practice court (which is in the same facility as Dallas' AmericanAirlines Center).

"So he challenged me to one-on-one, best 2 out of 3. But after I won the first two games, he changed it to best 3 of 5. When I won that, 3-1, he changed it to best 4 out of 7. (Laughs). I was like, "C'mon man, let's get out of here."

"Finally, he tied it up, 3-3, and we quit. The funny thing was that there is a restaurant that overlooks the practice facility, and a lot of fans like to go there after the Mavericks games. And every time I scored, you could see the fans clapping and tapping the windows. And when he scored, silence."

SO YOU ARE THE PEOPLE'S CHAMP, RIGHT?

"Nah, I think it's just because I am the rookie, and he is the veteran."


CONGRATULATIONS ON ALL YOUR SUCCESS.

"Thanks."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Jet reads this...

He almost sounded like he *let* Jet tie it up....


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

today game:

pops dint play

PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
Maurice Ager 32:30 4-15 1-4 0-0 0 2 2 2 5 1 2 0 9 

the forth worth flyers loss 110 - 126


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

Around the D-League: February 3, 2007

By Mike Slane

A Few Minutes with Jose Juan Barea


Jose Juan Barea, Fort Worth Flyers.
Dave Eggen/NBAE/Getty Images 
Jose Juan Barea spent the past two weeks dominating the NBA D-League as a member of the Fort Worth Flyers, and now he's back with the Dallas Mavericks, where he survived the team's last cuts and signed as an undrafted rookie free agent prior to the 2006-07 season.

But Barea didn't leave without making a lasting impression. 

During his short time with the Flyers on assignment from the Mavericks, Barea averaged 27.3 points and 7.8 assists in eight games, including two 40-plus point outings. His 43 points in a loss to the Idaho Stampede on January 25 were the highest in the D-League at that time.

Prior to his return to Dallas, I caught up with J.J.B. to talk about his first D-League experience. 

How did you end up with the Mavericks as an undrafted rookie this year? 

Barea: I played summer league with Golden State, then with Dallas for three games. I had to decide which training camp I wanted to go to, so I decided to go to Dallas.

Why Dallas over Golden State? 

Barea: They had more interest in me.

If you didn't get picked up by an NBA team, would you have chosen to play in the D-League or possibly go overseas? 

Barea: I would have gone overseas.

What was your initial reaction when you found out you were being sent down to Fort Worth? 

Barea: It was fine with me. They said they were going to send me down to play some games and I said 'that's okay with me.' I was just going to try and play well, then come back.

Did they tell you beforehand how long you would be with the Flyers? 

Barea: Yeah, they said for two weeks.

I heard that you lost your luggage on your first day with the team in Sioux Falls. 

Barea: Yeah. I was supposed to be there at 12, but I got there at 3 and the game was at 5. So I had to go to a Foot Locker and buy some shoes right before the game started.

What was your view of the D-League before you were sent down, and what was your view after? 

Barea: I viewed it as a lot of people just trying to make the (NBA). I had only watched the league a couple of times on NBA TV. But now having played in it, I feel that it's a very good league for the players.

How has the D-League experience helped your game? 

Barea: It gave me playing time and helped me see what I can work on. There's really good players in the D-League too, so it's not bad.

Speaking of good players in the league, who were some of the tougher players you've played against?

Barea: That kid (Quemont) Greer from Dakota. He's the one who impressed me the most.

Can you tell me a little about your teammate Pops Mensah-Bonsu, who is also on assignment from the Mavs? 

Barea: He's the most athletic guy on the team and is getting better everyday. He's doing really good.

What can you bring to the Mavs this year? 

Barea: I'll just be there for practice and for whenever they need me. But if nobody gets hurt, I'm pretty sure that they're already set in my position. I'm going to help a lot in practice and hopefully if I get a chance I'll do my job. 


All-Star Picks

All-Star voting ended on Thursday and here is what my starting ballot looked like... 

Eastern Division

Guard - BJ Elder, Austin
Guard - Denham Brown, Tulsa
Forward - Renaldo Major, Dakota
Forward - Pops Mensah-Bonsu, Flyers
Center - Loren Woods, Toros

Western Division

Guard - Randy Livingston, Idaho
Guard - Von Wafer, Colorado
Forward - Elton Brown, Colorado
Forward - Jawad Williams, Anaheim
Center - Peter Ramos, Idaho 

www.d-league.com


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

Todays game:

REBOUNDS 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 

Maurice Ager 25:10 2-9 0-2 2-2 0 0 0 1 2 0 1 0 6 

Pops Mensah-Bonsu 34:28 7-12 0-0 8-13 9 3 12 2 3 3 2 4 22 

the flyers won


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

No journalist has seen Jose Juan Barea play more NBDL games than Jimmy Christopher, the radio play-by-play voice of the Fort Worth Flyers.

"I love the way he plays," said Christopher, the only journalist who covers the Flyers every game - at home as well as on the road. "He is darting quick and will take in to the trees. He shows no fear.

"He shows nice touch on his layups - some of them are high off the glass to avoid a blocked shot - and he can hit the three-pointer. He is just a great field general who loves to attack and push the tempo."

Christopher, who interviewed Barea's high school coach and mentor, Art "Pilin" Alvarez, on the air last weekend, said that the Flyers point guard has been "on fire" of late.

"When he scored 43 points against Idaho, it seemed that everything he put up went in," Christopher said. "The momentum kept building until he ended with 43."

Christopher said he is rooting for Barea - who is already property of the Dallas Mavericks - to make it big in the NBA.

"The NBA is the highest level in the world, and I hope he makes it," said Christopher, who has also interviewed Barea on the air. "JJ seems like a great kid. He oozes friendliness. When the Mavs call him back up, we will miss him for sure."

Rush Olson, who does television play-by-play for selected home games, is also a Barea fan.

"When you watch him play, you see flashes of greatness," Olson said. "You also see some things he still has to work on, which is why he is in the NBDL for the moment. But he has quickness, the ability to push the ball and distribute.

"But what's really exciting for the Mavs is that he is showing he can score as well as distribute. In the NBA, you can't be a guy that defenders lay off of and play 5 on 4. You have to be able to score, and he has shown he can."


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NBA RICHES

Barea makes the NBA minimum, which is still a maximum amount of money for most folks (roughly $420,000 per season). In case you are wondering, that breaks down to a check of about $33,000 every other week. After taxes, it's still 19 grand.

Plus, he gets $100 a day in meal money every time he is on the road. And even when he gets send down to the D League, he is still under contract to the Mavericks, which means he still makes his NBA salary and NBA meal money.

And, because union rules govern how NBA players are treated, Barea flies first class when he is with the D-League Flyers - even as his non-NBA teammates and the coaches are in business class.

Yes, it's good to be an NBA player. Keep practicing kids!





View all Tracking Barea Stories





Home | Advertising/Sponsors | Links | Contact 

Tropics Players | The Coach | The Schedule | News & Features | Results | Stats 

Our Staff | Past Players | Team History | Photos & Videos


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update :cheers: 

He needs to maintain this mentality to get an opportunity to shine. I'm still not so sure if that will be the case in Dallas, at least not this year.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

Barea Compared To Legend

Feb 6, 2007





By: Walter Villa






JOHN STOCKTON





SIDNEY MONCRIEF



Jose Juan Barea was compared to NBA legend John Stockton recently - and it doesn't get much better than that for a point guard.

The man making the comparison was Barea's coach for the Fort Worth Flyers, Sidney Moncrief, who is an NBA legend in his own right.

"He is a little like John Stockton," Moncrief said when asked to compare Barea to a player. "He's not quite there yet. But he has similar instincts."

On the surface, it is an incredible comparison. After all, Stockton played in the NBA for 19 years, setting league career records for assists and steals. Stockton was also a first-round pick in the NBA.

Barea, on the other hand, is an undrafted rookie free agent with the Dallas Mavericks who last week completed an 8-game stay with the Flyers in the NBA's Development League.

But if you dig deeper, you see that Barea (5-11) and Stockton (6-1) were both rather small guards in a league of giants. And Stockton was a tough, fiery player, much like Barea.

In fact, during a game I witnessed court-side recently, Barea ripped into a teammate who dropped a perfect pass. Before the pass, the teammate had complained he wasn't getting the ball enough. Then he got his chance, blew it and got an earful from Barea.

I asked Moncrief after the game if he liked that aspect of Barea's game.

"Absolutely," Moncrief said. "JJ is a fiery leader, but the bottom line is that he can play. He knows how to play the game. He makes great decisions on the screen and roll, and if you are his teammate, you have to keep up with him and make plays."


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

BAREA GETTING GREAT COACHING

With the Mavs, Barea is coached by former NBA veteran Avery Johnson. That has been invaluable to Barea because the men have so much in common. Johnson was also a small point guard who fought his way into the league as an undrafted player and became a champion.

At Fort Worth, Barea was coached by Moncrief, who was an incredibly talented player. He led the University of Arkansas to the 1978 Final Four as part of "The Triplets" that also included Marvin Delph and Ron Brewer. That trio resurrected the Arkansas program.

Moncrief, though, was the most talented of the three. He was the fifth player taken in the 1979 NBA Draft, playing 10 years for the Milwaukee Bucks as a 6-4 shooting guard. He was one of the first of the big shooting guards and a very tough defender.

"When you play against Moncrief," NBA legend Michael Jordan once said, "you just know he will hound you all over the court. You just expect it."

Moncrief was named the NBA's Defensive Player of the Year in 1983 and 1984, a tremendous honor. He made the NBA's All-Defense First Team five times. 

His best season was 1982-1983, when he averaged 23 points, 6 rebounds and 4 assists. He was named to the All-NBA First Team along with four other superstars - Larry Bird, Julius Erving, Moses Malone and Magic Johnson.

Moncrief was an NBA All-Star four times and had his jersey No. 4 retired by the Bucks. Among the other players who have had their jerseys retired by the Bucks are Oscar Robertson, Bob Lanier and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.







View all Tracking Barea Stories


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:jawdrop: 

Stockton? Already? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

"He's a little like John Stockton." :chill: 

That's not saying a whole lot - I'm 6'2" and white...that makes me a little like Stockton, too. :lol:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

In other news, Pops Mensah-Bonsu is a D-League All-Star.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha this is very exciting news.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> In other news, Pops Mensah-Bonsu is a D-League All-Star.


That *IS* good news!

:cheers:


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> That *IS* good news!
> 
> :cheers:


 yes he also was yesterday in eson news taking about his game his future and his background he look like a player that is going to get better and be a dayli contributor next year he is freak athleth


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I really wish we could retian Pops and watch him develop in a Mavs uni. 
We've never had a high-flyer like that on the team.... would be nice.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I really wish we could retian Pops and watch him develop in a Mavs uni.
> We've never had a high-flyer like that on the team.... would be nice.


Tony Dumas? 

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

BAREA on NBA Access tomorow in NBATV or sunday on ABC:

this is the notice and link but in spanish:

nba 
Barea a profundidad 
Por Noel Piñeiro Planas / [email protected]
NBA-TV pasará mañana un especial sobre el mayagüezano. 


El isleño José Juan Barea será el foco principal de un programa de televisión que irá al aire este sábado por NBA-TV y por ABC a las 2:00 p.m.
La oficial de la NBA para asuntos latinoamericanos, Saskia Sorrosa, informó ayer que en el programa 'NBA Access' con Ahmad Rashad se mostrarán escenas exclusivas del pase arrollador de Barea por la liga de desarrollo de la NBA, la D-League o NBDL, hace un par de semanas atrás.
Doble tiempo extra 


A finales de enero, Barea estuvo activo durante ocho juegos con el equipo Ft. Worth Flyers. Esta franquicia es la afiliada de los Mavericks de Dallas. En el programa, según un comunicado de prensa, las cámaras siguen a Barea mientras conoce a su equipo en Sioux Falls, y durante su trayectoria en la D-League, incluyendo los dos partidos en los que anoto más de 40 puntos.
Barea habla sobre su experiencia y cómo se siente luego de ser llamado de nuevo por los Mavericks.
En el programa el estelar armador de los Mavericks, Jason Terry, halaga a Barea por su moral de trabajo diciendo “este chico puede desenvolverse con los mejores, como puedes ver, llego a la D-League y anoto 40 puntos en dos ocasiones - no una, dos. El trabaja muy duro en su juego y después de las prácticas. Es muy buen tipo”.
NBA-TV puede ser accesado por cable televisión conjunto a los canales del NBA League Pass o en el portal NBA.com siempre que se tenga una señal de internet de alta velocidad.

http://www.endi.com/noticia/baloncesto/deportes/barea_a_profundidad/159450


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/nbaaccess/

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p.../nac_223_tease_cb.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

do you think barea is playing good in the minutes they are giving him, because i dint see the game just the boxscore and look like he is shothing to much, take a lot shoot, are those shoot good shoot or he is forcing things also in the boxscores i dont see he making a lot of assist, that because he is not passing the ball,or people are not making shoot of his passes, and last how hes defense is loking?


----------

